# Message d'erreur sur connection itunes



## frederictaborin (21 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai fait la mise à jour pour I tunes sur mon mac book pro, depuis quand j'ouvre I tunes j'ai les messages suivants :
iTunes ne parvient pas à vérifier lidentité du serveur «*p71-buy.itunes.apple.com*» et iTunes ne parvient pas à vérifier lidentité du serveur «*upp.itunes.apple.com*»..Soit il faut annuler ou continuer !!
Et quand je confirme je ne peux plus aller sur itunes store car la page reste blanche avec aussi un message d'alerte
iTunes ne parvient pas à vérifier lidentité du serveur «*itunes.apple.com*».

Ah oui j'ai téléchargé de nouveau le logiciel mais ça ne change rien !

Que dois-je faire ? Car j'ai vraiment besoin de retourner sur I tunes store


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

as-tu essayé : Store / Fermer la session, puis Store / Ouvrir une session ?


----------



## frederictaborin (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse, quand tu me parles de store ouvrir une session ou fermer il faut que j'aille où pour le faire ?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------

Je viens de faire ce que tu m'as dit mais ça ne change rien !! je ne peux plus non plus me rendre sur l'app store.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

As-tu fait l'essai de supprimer l'application iTunes, puis de la réinstaller en téléchargeant ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/download/


----------

